# New NIH-sponsored mind-body trial in Boston area



## EyeBeeEss (Aug 3, 2016)

There's an interesting new study going on at Beth Israel Deaconess Medical Center looking at how the placebo effect could be made useful for patients with IBS and looking at peppermint oil as a treatment option.

http://ibsstudy.org/


----------

